# Leapsecond file expired



## balanga (Mar 14, 2017)

On booting I see a msg about leapsecond file having expired some time ago.

What do I do about it?


----------



## trev (Mar 15, 2017)

Search and ye shall find ... https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/56645/


----------

